# Sizing a mower for the tractor



## Green Rider (May 26, 2008)

I just purchased my first tractor (JD 850) and need to get a bush hog. My question is: how do I choose a mower that isn't "too much" for the tractor? I believe the 850 PTO is rated at 19 hp. Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

Hello Green Rider....depends on what you are mowing unless you just want a bush hog type mower. But you need one as wide as your tractor if not 2 inches or so wider on each side. Mades it easlier to follow the last pass. Alot of brands sell a light mower so not too heavy for your tractor. Hold on someone be along to give you more help with your tractor. My smallest one is 75hp so not my thing good luck. Howard


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would say a heavy duty 4ft. bush hog which will NOT extend beyond your tire tracks. (like I have and wish was a 5 ft.) Or a light duty 5ft. cutter. A medium or heavy duty 5 ft. cutter will likely be to heavy and with 22 engine hp, the pto hp is likely to be down in the 15 to 16 pto hp range (figuring a 20% drive train loss. That does not leave a lot of umph for a big heavy cutter.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Rule of thumb I have always seen is 4 hp per foot of mower. Wider if its a finish mower. In your situation I would go 5ft wide and take it easy in the tough mowing areas. You will be surprised how much your tractor can do.

Andy


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have owned a JD 850 for years. 
According to my manuals the 850 has 26 gross HP and 22 PTO HP.
It will run a light duty 5' brush mower OK. I need to go slow in deep/thick grass, for normal field mowing if I keep the grass under control it does fine with the 5'.


----------



## Green Rider (May 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the help!*

Thanks for all of the help! After reading your posts and talking with a few locals, I'll probably go with a 5' light/medium model.


----------



## Green Rider (May 26, 2008)

*Bush hog heaven*

I ended up getting a King Kutter 5' bush hog. Hooked up easily and mows great! Some of the grass & weeds were two feet taller than the tractro, but the mower and tractor had no problem with it. Now if I could just find more time to be out mowing . . .


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

NOW THATS THE SPIRIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dgorsuch (Jul 14, 2021)

I have an older Ford 1900 Diesel 3 cyl 4WD tractor, said to be 27 PTO. I have a old Landpride 5 ft rotary cutter now--the tractor runs this mower fine. Would like to move up to 6 ft bush hog to use on flat fields, little if any brush left, mowing grass that can be 12" tall. Will this tractor handle a 6 ft mower? Thank you


----------

